# Minnesota outfitter



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

We usually go to Canada but with the border closed we may look this year for something in Minnesota. Anyone have any suggestions? Looking for trout, walleye, crappie etc around late May. I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Anywhere in the Voyager area. Ely is a good starting point.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

We fished Crane lake a Kabetogama and had a ball.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

grapestomper said:


> We fished Crane lake a Kabetogama and had a ball.


How long did you fish? I'm interested in going on another fishing adventure. Any information is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Crestliner 16 said:


> How long did you fish? I'm interested in going on another fishing adventure. Any information is appreciated. Thanks


I think it was 5-6 days each. Kabetogama was windy but had a little bigger fish. Crane you could get out of the wind all the time if it was blowing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

T


grapestomper said:


> I think it was 5-6 days each. Kabetogama was windy but had a little bigger fish. Crane you could get out of the wind all the time if it was blowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank you.


----------

